# PASEANDO POR CENTROS COMERCIALES LIMEÑOS



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Me refiero que no estan a nivel de esos malls pero claro tienes razon,el Real Plaza me gusta mucho mas que el Megaplaza,Primavera Park etc.Tal vez el Real Plaza si este bien,el quinde aun no conozco,pero el de Piura y Arequipa estan demasiado chiquitos,especialmente el mall piurano.


eso si tienes razon sobre el mall de arequipa y piura, pero yo pienso que el quinde de cajamarca y el real plaza chiclayo estan al nivel de un mall intermedio de lima.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau!! bravazas fotos. pero una cosita tu las tomast no? como hiciste cn la del fashin mall de Larcomar....con parapente?? 

weno d toas formas tan buenazas gracias x compartir


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Chévre las fotos!!!!!!


----------



## ARISTEL (Aug 14, 2006)

muy bonitas fotos! Larcomar me parece mas un centro para entretenimiento que un mall, pero me encanta ese lugar, la vista es preciosa!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> wau!! bravazas fotos. pero una cosita tu las tomast no? como hiciste cn la del fashin mall de Larcomar....con parapente??
> 
> weno d toas formas tan buenazas gracias x compartir


Obvio que las tomé yo. Las del Fashon Mall las tomé desde Larcomar...por el Vivaldino.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh vaya!!!! pensè que te habias animado a subirte a un parapente!!!! pues el pròximo año, te reto a que nos subamos !!!!!!!!!!


----------

